# winex z cvs ?

## btower

Moze posiada ktoś ebuilda do winex z cvs-u?

----------

## arab79

 *btower wrote:*   

> Moze posiada ktoś ebuilda do winex z cvs-u?

 

lezal na gentoo.pl - z oficjalnych zrodel zostal usuniety i juz tam nie wroci.

sproboj recznie

----------

## btower

 *arab79 wrote:*   

>  *btower wrote:*   Moze posiada ktoś ebuilda do winex z cvs-u? 
> 
> lezal na gentoo.pl - z oficjalnych zrodel zostal usuniety i juz tam nie wroci.
> 
> sproboj recznie

 

To ze został usunięty to przecież wiem, bo bym nie pytał.

----------

## grzewho

a co, cvs transgaming nie działa ?

----------

## btower

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> a co, cvs transgaming nie działa ?

 

nie rozumiem.

----------

## fallow

www.transgaming.org chyba wyjasni sprawe

----------

## btower

 *fallow wrote:*   

> www.transgaming.org chyba wyjasni sprawe

 

Nadal nie rozmumiem.

Pytałem o gotowego ebuilda. Tam go chyba nie znajdę.

----------

## fallow

no to juz chyba w pelni wyjasnia sprawe  :Smile: 

 * This package was removed from portage tree due to the request from Transgaming. Here is an extract from their email:

 * The primary reason for the WineX CVS tree being publicly available

 * under the Aladdin Free Public License (AFPL) is to give outside

 * developers who have an interest in the project the ability to track

 * our most current work, and to assist us with code or testing.

 * Our work is very complex though, and only a limited number of

 * developers have the skills required to contribute.

 * The intent of the public CVS tree is *not* to provide a free version

 * of WineX that can be used without paying for it.  We want everyone

 * with an interest in the project to contribute, whether they contribute

 * code, or money to assist us with our development efforts.  We felt that

 * the AFPL was a good compromise to allow that to happen, which is why

 * we chose it.

----------

## Daemon42

Po kolei...

Ostatnio (poniewaz sledze wszystkie nowinki zwiazane z grami na linuksie) przy okazji wyjscia winex'a 3.3 natknalem sie na strone http://timedoctor.org/boycott_winex.php...

Winex jest zly i wogole (emerge unmerge winex, emerge wine) chocby z tego wzgledu, ze korzysta z wine a co niektore jego osiagniecia (chocby ostatnio DirectMedia) przypisuje sobie. Co do ebuildow - winex-cvs jest przeznaczony dla developerow, wiec mozesz sobie sciagnac i skompilowac go u siebie. Jednak panowie z Transgaming doszli do wniosku, ze MUSISZ byc developerem, skoro potrafisz korzystac z konsoli (nawet nie z cvs'u - sa podane dokladne komendy)...

Ebuildy cvsu nie sa i nie beda dostepne.

Ja na to mowie tak - nie mam zadnych oporow przed sciagnieciem binarek z edonka [jak wiadomo w binarkach jest troche kodu omijajacego zabezpieczenia cd]...

Polecam lekture powyzszej stronki...

Pozdro.

----------

## fallow

a co myslisz o win4lin ?

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Winex jest zly i wogole
> 
> 

 

E tam zly, zly nie jest bo to jedyny dobry sposob zeby pograc w windowsowe gry pod Linuxem. Poza tym, skoro taki zly to po co sciagales?  :Smile: 

----------

## btower

 *Daemon42 wrote:*   

> Po kolei...
> 
>  Co do ebuildow - winex-cvs jest przeznaczony dla developerow, wiec mozesz sobie sciagnac i skompilowac go u siebie. Jednak panowie z Transgaming doszli do wniosku, ze MUSISZ byc developerem, skoro potrafisz korzystac z konsoli (nawet nie z cvs'u - sa podane dokladne komendy)...
> 
> Ebuildy cvsu nie sa i nie beda dostepne.
> ...

 

No faktycznie jest ten ebuild ale jak sie dostac do cvs-u nie poprzez strone www? 

Bo ściagać ze strony www pojedyncze pliki jest dosc niewygodnie.

Istnieje anonimowy dostęp do cvs-u gentoo?

----------

